# Help out HauntForum and add your videos/pictures to the DVD set!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please consider submitting your 2011 videos and pictures to Zombie-F for the 2011 HauntForum DVD Compilation.

The money generated by the sale of our DVD goes towards keeping HauntForum alive for another year.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29405

Last year we had 25 submissions on a 2 disc set. Let's beat that number this year!


----------

